
Reddit launches own Ethereum community token - staflow
https://medium.com/@MagoTsan/what-are-reddits-blockchain-based-community-points-363117e53733
======
flarex
To clarify on the title; There will be a separate ERC-20 token per subreddit
and it's opt-in. Each token be freely tradable on the Ethereum blockchain.

